# [Resolved] Fixing Tapatalk For Rootzwiki



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

We understand that some of you are having problems using tapatalk with the new forum software.

What fixed it for me was this

1. Goto Settings
2. Goto Applications
3. Manage Applications
4. Hit the ALL tab
5. Goto Tapatalk and clear data.
6. Re-Enter tapatalk and connect to rootz.

Let me know here if there are anymore problems with it.

Or move to from favorites and readd it...like rhett said...thx bro


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

Or one step.. delete the site and re-add it...


----------



## thatguy188 (Sep 28, 2011)

R1Lover said:


> Or one step.. delete the site and re-add it...


That's what I did. Works like butter









Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSwaggeR (Jun 24, 2011)

Doesn't work for me. Already uninstalled Tapatalk and then re-installed it to see if that would work and it didn't Still seeing subscribed threads I've never been to. I've tried several times to unsubscribe to them through Tapatalk and it still shows up. I've tried unsubscribing to those threads through my laptop but can't find where I unsubscribe to them.


----------



## teh_g (Jun 6, 2011)

I am still seeing the wrong subscribed threads as well. Cleared app data and readded Rootzwiki, same behavior. If I remove the favorites then add a thread again, it still shows the random threads.


----------



## IAmTheOneTheyCallNeo (Oct 10, 2011)

I\'m assuming the tapatalk problem is that everyone\'s \"favorites\" are set up as the same as what I am assuming are moderator SyNiK4L\'s favorites... That\'s what I believe I\'m having. It\'s not a tapatalk software issue on it\'s own imo. I cleared the apps cache, data, and then uninstalled. I then checked the data folder to ensure the app was gone and deleted everything on the sd card remotely associated with tapatalk. I then boot into recovery and wiped Dalvik, cache partition, and format cache in mounts. After reboot, re-downloaded tapatalk from the app market, signed in to rootz, same issue still there. 
On the other hand, rootz app works fine, just preferred tapatalk for the multi forum monitoring... And because I paid for it









EDIT: They are all droid X related favs btw


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

TheSwaggeR said:


> Doesn't work for me. Already uninstalled Tapatalk and then re-installed it to see if that would work and it didn't Still seeing subscribed threads I've never been to. I've tried several times to unsubscribe to them through Tapatalk and it still shows up. I've tried unsubscribing to those threads through my laptop but can't find where I unsubscribe to them.


Same here. Even after formatting and reflashing my setup. Does the same on two accounts on two phones.


----------



## sabbotage (Jun 15, 2011)

TheSwaggeR said:


> Doesn't work for me. Already uninstalled Tapatalk and then re-installed it to see if that would work and it didn't Still seeing subscribed threads I've never been to. I've tried several times to unsubscribe to them through Tapatalk and it still shows up. I've tried unsubscribing to those threads through my laptop but can't find where I unsubscribe to them.


I'm seeing the same issue. I cleared data on tapatalk and even removed all of my subscribed threads on the computer. I refreshed my subscribed threads on tapatalk after removing all of my subscriptions and it was blank so I thought I was good to go. So then I re-subscribed to all of my threads on the computer, cleared data on tapatalk again and re-added the site and now my 5 subscribed threads still aren't the right ones. I have a bunch of Droid X threads in my subscriptions and I subscribe to all thunderbolt threads.


----------



## IAmTheOneTheyCallNeo (Oct 10, 2011)

\"sabbotage\" said:


> I have a bunch of Droid X threads in my subscriptions


Thanks, you\'ve practically confirmed my theory


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

\"IAmTheOneTheyCallNeo\" said:


> Thanks, you\\\'ve practically confirmed my theory


Same here. I subscribe to the threads under Mesmerize development and they show up on the website and in rootzwiki forum app and forum runner. But under tapatalk they are all Droid forums.


----------



## strikeir13 (Jun 7, 2011)

sabbotage said:


> I'm seeing the same issue. I cleared data on tapatalk and even removed all of my subscribed threads on the computer. I refreshed my subscribed threads on tapatalk after removing all of my subscriptions and it was blank so I thought I was good to go. So then I re-subscribed to all of my threads on the computer, cleared data on tapatalk again and re-added the site and now my 5 subscribed threads still aren't the right ones. I have a bunch of Droid X threads in my subscriptions and I subscribe to all thunderbolt threads.


This is the issue I'm having. Wiping data, reinstalling, even wiping phone cache have done nothing.

FWIW, the CM threads are having the same problem after their recent update as well.

I would love to see a fix or workaround.

Sent from my CM7 DROIDX.

Edit: I just tried to subscribe to this thread, and a toast popped up saying "could not connect to forum" but when I checked my favorites a new thread was there. However, that new thread was a Droid 2 thread, even though the thread category correctly says "Site news"...


----------



## sabbotage (Jun 15, 2011)

strikeir13 said:


> This is the issue I'm having. Wiping data, reinstalling, even wiping phone cache have done nothing. FWIW, the CM threads are having the same problem after their recent update as well. I would love to see a fix or workaround. Sent from my CM7 DROIDX. Edit: I just tried to subscribe to this thread, and a toast popped up saying "could not connect to forum" but when I checked my favorites a new thread was there. However, that new thread was a Droid 2 thread, even though the thread category correctly says "Site news"...


Hmmm I just checked and all of my threads that are showing under my subscriptions say the category is Thunderbolt Developer Forum which they should be, but like I stated above they are Droid X threads. Weird. So I can confirm the categories are correct for me too but the threads are wrong.


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

\"sabbotage\" said:


> Hmmm I just checked and all of my threads that are showing under my subscriptions say the category is Thunderbolt Developer Forum which they should be, but like I stated above they are Droid X threads. Weird. So I can confirm the categories are correct for me too but the threads are wrong.


I just looked and all mine show Samsung Mesmerize but they arent Mesmerize threads.


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

Does anyone know if this is being looked into? I've been dealing with this since I woke up and just curious as to what's going on with it.


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

The only way to resolve this is to clear your favorites..... as the forum and thread numbers have all changed.... and that's probably screwing with tapatalk.... I would suggest to clear items your watching in a browser if you can't do it through tapatalk.... then start fresh with the items your tracking.watching.

While we have redirect's in place for browsers... I'm sure this is what tapatalk is having a problem with... new thread ID's and titles etc.


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

R1Lover said:


> The only way to resolve this is to clear your favorites..... as the forum and thread numbers have all changed.... and that's probably screwing with tapatalk.... I would suggest to clear items your watching in a browser if you can't do it through tapatalk.... then start fresh with the items your tracking.watching.
> 
> While we have redirect's in place for browsers... I'm sure this is what tapatalk is having a problem with... new thread ID's and titles etc.


I've done this. Several times.

Edit. I feel its only right to mention that I have done everything that you all have asked me to do and nothing has worked. All I want is to use the app that I paid for. I have bought spent plenty of cash supporting rootzwiki by being a supporting memeber and buying the paid app on top of that as well as reccommending this place to a board I help admin and reccommending becoming a supporting member. All I have heard today is the same answers over and over and frankly I'm done with it for tonight.


----------



## gfro9191 (Jul 25, 2011)

I have wiped data on the app, uninstalled, reinstalled. Nothing works.

Any other ideas? My problem is that it says I've read all the threads and doesn't show subforums.


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

Check your options on tapatalk, you can change all those options etc.... also clear the app cache.

There is however a bug in tapatalk with IPS as it's keeping wrong favorite thread in the app. It's also set by default to favorite every thread you visit... which is a very poor setting. I have filed a bug report with tapatalk.


----------



## TheSwaggeR (Jun 24, 2011)

R1Lover said:


> Check your options on tapatalk, you can change all those options etc.... also clear the app cache.
> 
> There is however a bug in tapatalk with IPS as it's keeping wrong favorite thread in the app. It's also set by default to favorite every thread you visit... which is a very poor setting. I have filed a bug report with tapatalk.


I don't know how this can be a bug with Tapatalk since the other forums like XDA, DroidForums and others are displaying no odd behaviors with the Favorites tab. Basically everything was fine till Rootzwiki was updated. I see no error(s) on any other forums through Tapatalk.


----------



## strikeir13 (Jun 7, 2011)

R1Lover said:


> The only way to resolve this is to clear your favorites..... as the forum and thread numbers have all changed.... and that's probably screwing with tapatalk.... I would suggest to clear items your watching in a browser if you can't do it through tapatalk.... then start fresh with the items your tracking.watching.
> 
> While we have redirect's in place for browsers... I'm sure this is what tapatalk is having a problem with... new thread ID's and titles etc.


Maybe this is the bug you referenced above, but I just un-favorited a thread from the browser on my computer, then re-favorited that thread from Tapatalk on my phone. It chose the same wrong thread that had previously shown up in my Tapatalk favorites. It seems like Tapatalk is not updating the thread numbers since they changed; the old thread numbers are being applied to the new thread numbers and we're getting different threads then we want. Is there any way to fix that?


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

TheSwaggeR said:


> I don't know how this can be a bug with Tapatalk since the other forums like XDA, DroidForums and others are displaying no odd behaviors with the Favorites tab. Basically everything was fine till Rootzwiki was updated. I see no error(s) on any other forums through Tapatalk.


Because as you see this forum is using a different software then those sites... the interface on tapatalk is different with different code and options for different forum software. This site is now using IPS rather then vb... Completely different software, brings in completely different bugs.









you then throw the conversion into this mix... and that is where the problem is...


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

strikeir13 said:


> Maybe this is the bug you referenced above, but I just un-favorited a thread from the browser on my computer, then re-favorited that thread from Tapatalk on my phone. It chose the same wrong thread that had previously shown up in my Tapatalk favorites. It seems like Tapatalk is not updating the thread numbers since they changed; the old thread numbers are being applied to the new thread numbers and we're getting different threads then we want. Is there any way to fix that?


This is the bug I have found and there isn't anything we can do... as it's an issue with tapatalk... not us... I have reported this to Winter (tapatalk owner) so we will see if they can fix it.


----------



## teh_g (Jun 6, 2011)

R1Lover said:


> This is the bug I have found and there isn't anything we can do... as it's an issue with tapatalk... not us... I have reported this to Winter (tapatalk owner) so we will see if they can fix it.


Thanks for the update. I just removed all my favorites on the website, cleaned Tapatalk up, then added my favorites on the website again and confirmed that I am still seeing the wrong threads.

I did notice that after adding the favorites again on the main Rootzwiki site, a new set of wrong threads appeared in the Tapatalk app. Perhaps it got the "new" thread IDs and the bug you mentioned R1 is causing this issue?


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

Here is the deal on this... Tapatalk uses favorites.... this forum doesn' t ..... with this forum you have "items I follow"

Tapatalk is somehow adding favorites within the app itself and what you see in the app on favorites has reflects nothing on the forum software.

I will get to the bottom of this through tapatalk.. and get it resolved..


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Hopefully things go back to normal soon via tapatalk so I don't suffer withdrawals lol.


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Hopefully things go back to normal soon via tapatalk so I don't suffer withdrawals lol.


Tapatalk works fine, other than favorites, and we will have to wait for them to fix it.

Not sure why that is needed really though.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSwaggeR (Jun 24, 2011)

\"R1Lover\" said:


> Because as you see this forum is using a different software then those sites... the interface on tapatalk is different with different code and options for different forum software. This site is now using IPS rather then vb... Completely different software, brings in completely different bugs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh ok. That makes total sense. I kept forgetting about software type and what Rootzwiki now uses. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## TheSwaggeR (Jun 24, 2011)

I may have found one more bug, if it is one, when using regular Rootzwiki app. Every time I type a reply I look at my submitted reply and notice slashes ///// between certain words. If I edit it it gets rid of most of them but still leaves one / in a word regardless of editing and deleting it many times.


----------



## SynisterWolf (Oct 10, 2011)

i to am seeing threads that i never subscribed to. i have all SyNik4L susceptible threads. not cool.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

R1Lover said:


> Tapatalk works fine, other than favorites, and we will have to wait for them to fix it.
> 
> Not sure why that is needed really though.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


The favorites makes it so much easier to browse the sections you read the most. That's why I like Tapatalk.


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

\"Mustang302LX\" said:


> The favorites makes it so much easier to browse the sections you read the most. That\'s why I like Tapatalk.


That and it had the built in ability to share threads and post them where ever. Also Thread attachments show up in tapatalk and don\'t on forum runner. Like an attached apk. Its a far better app IMO.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

SynisterWolf said:


> i to am seeing threads that i never subscribed to. i have all SyNik4L susceptible threads. not cool.


u dont like my threads :-( /me cries


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

SynisterWolf said:


> i to am seeing threads that i never subscribed to. i have all SyNik4L susceptible threads. not cool.


Subscribed too... is not the same as favorites... there is no longer a subscribe too.. that was vbulletin.... in IPS you "follow" a topic or forum... but that again... is seperate from your "Favorites" in tapatalk... it's a tapatalk issue that they are looking into... it's not specific to this site... happens on all IPS sites with tapatalk.


----------



## SynisterWolf (Oct 10, 2011)

R1Lover said:


> Subscribed too... is not the same as favorites... there is no longer a subscribe too.. that was vbulletin.... in IPS you "follow" a topic or forum... but that again... is seperate from your "Favorites" in tapatalk... it's a tapatalk issue that they are looking into... it's not specific to this site... happens on all IPS sites with tapatalk.


um then why does it still say subscribe on your site? (not trolling just wondering)


----------



## SynisterWolf (Oct 10, 2011)

SyNiK4L said:


> u dont like my threads :-( /me cries


i dont have a droid X


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

SynisterWolf said:


> um then why does it still say subscribe on your site? (not trolling just wondering)


Because Birdman just changed the language so you guys would feel at home.... lmao


----------



## SynisterWolf (Oct 10, 2011)

R1Lover said:


> Because Birdman just changed the language so you guys would feel at home.... lmao


lol thank you and thanks to Birdman.


----------



## OnMy2ndGP (Jun 13, 2011)

I'just created this account because i can't access my normal account via the RW app nor my PC. The forgotten password never sends the email. No it's not in my junk mail neither. Been trying since yesterday. Can someone help me?

And to keep on topic, I can't sign in via Tapatalk either. WTF?


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

OnMy2ndGP2 said:


> I'just created this account because i can't access my normal account via the RW app nor my PC. The forgotten password never sends the email. No it's not in my junk mail neither. Been trying since yesterday. Can someone help me?
> 
> And to keep on topic, I can't sign in via Tapatalk either. WTF?


What is your other username? most likely this was caused by a bad character in your password.

Also I need your email address to see why it's not being sent too. send me a pm with both and we will fix this for you.


----------



## jeffc (Aug 29, 2011)

I have to think this is a forum issue, since Tapatalk isn't working for me and I am not getting email notifications...

Clearing data, etc, did not work.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

Taptalk works just fine... other then the favorites bug.

And you need to check your email notifications if your not getting them, I get mine ok.

If you have done this... and your not getting them... please tell me which type your not getting and I will take a look at your settings.


----------



## OnMy2ndGP (Jun 13, 2011)

R1Lover said:


> What is your other username? most likely this was caused by a bad character in your password.
> 
> Also I need your email address to see why it's not being sent too. send me a pm with both and we will fix this for you.


Thanks for your help.

To anyone else, the newest Rootz app update fixed the unparsable/plugin outdated issue.


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

jeffc said:


> I have to think this is a forum issue, since Tapatalk isn't working for me and I am not getting email notifications...
> 
> Clearing data, etc, did not work.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


You notification method was set to OFF... I turned this on for you... give it a test.. and let me know.


----------



## jeffc (Aug 29, 2011)

R1Lover said:


> You notification method was set to OFF... I turned this on for you... give it a test.. and let me know.


Thanks! Just checked all my subscribed threads and added a subscription for this one, so I will let you know!

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

Just a heads up for tt users, i removed the site again, added it back and the favorites are all cleared now. I also cleared the history in the app settings.

Give it a try.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

R1Lover said:


> Just a heads up for tt users, i removed the site again, added it back and the favorites are all cleared now. I also cleared the history in the app settings.
> 
> Give it a try.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Wish I could say the same. I haven't had it installed for the last day so I just installed it from the market and added rootz. Still showings all synicals threads under favorites. Tried unsubscribing and same as before


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

R1Lover said:


> Just a heads up for tt users, i removed the site again, added it back and the favorites are all cleared now. I also cleared the history in the app settings.
> 
> Give it a try.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


just did this and my favorites are still messed up

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

did you make sure to clear your history in the settings of the app? Not sure why mine would clear out and not others..... hmmmmm


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

Just out of curiosity. If its a tapatalk issue wouldn't it take a update to the app to fix it?


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

R1Lover said:


> did you make sure to clear your history in the settings of the app? Not sure why mine would clear out and not others..... hmmmmm


Yeah man. I installed it fresh from the market. I've had to use forum runner pro for the last day or so cause of the issues with tapatalk.


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

scarmon25 said:


> Just out of curiosity. If its a tapatalk issue wouldn't it take a update to the app to fix it?


Once they find the bug, then it will take either an updated app, or an update to the back end to resolve yet... one or the other, but not always both... it can sometimes be resolved on their servers too.... as everything passes through them.


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

R1Lover said:


> Once they find the bug, then it will take either an updated app, or an update to the back end to resolve yet... one or the other, but not always both... it can sometimes be resolved on their servers too.... as everything passes through them.


Ah. That's cool


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

scarmon25 said:


> Yeah man. I installed it fresh from the market. I've had to use forum runner pro for the last day or so cause of the issues with tapatalk.


I just checked again..... Still there.... I was on forums and not topics lol

Sorry for the false alarm lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Dang tapatalk and their not as good support for IPS!!!


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

R1Lover said:


> I just checked again..... Still there.... I was on forums and not topics lol
> 
> Sorry for the false alarm lol
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Yeah. The forums part of it works likes charm. Other than not showing sub forums but that easy to get around. It's all good. I knew it had to be a conflict somewhere. I don't mind using forum runner for a little bit while it gets worked out. That's why I bought all of em. I have the paid versions of xda, rootzwiki, tapatalk, and forum runner for this reason right here. If one goes down I have alternates. Hopefully they will have it worked out in a few days.


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

Also on tapatalk website. It doesn't show IPS as supported. It shows IPB supported. Just wondering if they are the samenor maybe their site isn't updated yet.


----------



## jeffc (Aug 29, 2011)

R1Lover said:


> You notification method was set to OFF... I turned this on for you... give it a test.. and let me know.


Still no email notifications for me.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## xfloggingkylex (Aug 26, 2011)

The only issue I seem to be having is threads aren't opening to first unread but to the first post. Very annyoing on the 200+ page threads. Any ideas?

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## strikeir13 (Jun 7, 2011)

xfloggingkylex said:


> The only issue I seem to be having is threads aren't opening to first unread but to the first post. Very annyoing on the 200+ page threads. Any ideas?
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


I'm also having this issue. Wonder if it's related to the IPS bug...

Sent from my CM7 DROIDX.


----------



## jeffc (Aug 29, 2011)

Email notifications working again...but not Tapatalk.


----------



## Antob125 (Jun 17, 2011)

I've done everything ask and still no beans

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

xfloggingkylex said:


> The only issue I seem to be having is threads aren't opening to first unread but to the first post. Very annyoing on the 200+ page threads. Any ideas?
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


Same problem here. Everything else is working good and all of my "participated threads" are showing up fine but when I go to them it sends me to the first page. It's like this even on non-participated threads. Tried clearing cache and re-adding to favorites with no luck.


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

scarmon25 said:


> Also on tapatalk website. It doesn't show IPS as supported. It shows IPB supported. Just wondering if they are the samenor maybe their site isn't updated yet.


IPS is invision power services, the company that makes IP.Board, IP.content, IP.Gallery, IP.downloads, and more... so I refer to it as IPS... when the forum is actually IP.Board... so it's all the same.


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

R1Lover said:


> IPS is invision power services, the company that makes IP.Board, IP.content, IP.Gallery, IP.downloads, and more... so I refer to it as IPS... when the forum is actually IP.Board... so it's all the same.


Ahh. That makes sense. Thought I may have been on to something for a second there. Haha.


----------



## matthileo (Jun 27, 2011)

TheSwaggeR said:


> I don't know how this can be a bug with Tapatalk since the other forums like XDA, DroidForums and others are displaying no odd behaviors with the Favorites tab. Basically everything was fine till Rootzwiki was updated. I see no error(s) on any other forums through Tapatalk.


I've been having this issue with the cyanogenmod forums for a long time. RootzWiki is the second i've had problems with.

[sent from my touchpad]


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

matthileo said:


> I've been having this issue with the cyanogenmod forums for a long time. RootzWiki is the second i've had problems with.
> 
> [sent from my touchpad]


Same software.... but we will get tapatalk to fix it...







just hang tight!


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

R1Lover said:


> Same software.... but we will get tapatalk to fix it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have ya heard anything on this. I tried starting a dialogs with tapatalk but was unsuccessful. Wondering if they have said what they will have to do to remedy it.


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

When they fix it, you guys will be the first to know.... nothing yet


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

R1Lover said:


> When they fix it, you guys will be the first to know.... nothing yet


K. Thanks


----------



## rycheme (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks for all of your help looking into this. I tried the fixes and still have the droidx topics as my favorites. Its ok though, I still have my forum favorites for now.

Sent from mah 'Bolt on tapatalk


----------



## IAmTheOneTheyCallNeo (Oct 10, 2011)

For now you can always do like I do and rather then click favorites, click latest and then participated.

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

IAmTheOneTheyCallNeo said:


> For now you can always do like I do and rather then click favorites, click latest and then participated.
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


That is actually a really, really good idea. Damn, where was you like three days ago. Hahahaha. Nice, thanks for sharing. Never even thought of that.


----------



## IAmTheOneTheyCallNeo (Oct 10, 2011)

scarmon25 said:


> That is actually a really, really good idea. Damn, where was you like three days ago. Hahahaha. Nice, thanks for sharing. Never even thought of that.










sorry. It's been my work around for some time now

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## xfloggingkylex (Aug 26, 2011)

Any news on the first unread bug? Drives me crazy having to look for the last post I read on a busy thread.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

IAmTheOneTheyCallNeo said:


> For now you can always do like I do and rather then click favorites, click latest and then participated.
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


That's how most use it.... and I have as well forever.


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

xfloggingkylex said:


> Any news on the first unread bug? Drives me crazy having to look for the last post I read on a busy thread.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


Use the other method mentioned.... nothing we can do about a third party app, other then wait for them to fix it.


----------



## ktklein72 (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm also having the exact same issues as everyone else. I cleared data and cache and when I re-added Rootzwiki the same threads reappeared under favorites within Tapatalk. I check the other dozen forums I am subscribed too and not one of them is having an issue like this. I posted a mesage on Tapatalk's support page but so far no response. I love this site and just started using Tapatalk about a week ago. Hopefully this issue can be resolved. The auto add favorites that is checked by default only applies to forum sites you visit, not a particular thread on a forum site as far as I can see. So while checked Rootzwiki wouild be saved as a favorite but nothing more granular than that unless you manually subscribed to it from the website or from within Tapatalk.


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

ktklein72 said:


> I'm also having the exact same issues as everyone else. I cleared data and cache and when I re-added Rootzwiki the same threads reappeared under favorites within Tapatalk. I check the other dozen forums I am subscribed too and not one of them is having an issue like this. I posted a mesage on Tapatalk's support page but so far no response. I love this site and just started using Tapatalk about a week ago. Hopefully this issue can be resolved. The auto add favorites that is checked by default only applies to forum sites you visit, not a particular thread on a forum site as far as I can see. So while checked Rootzwiki wouild be saved as a favorite but nothing more granular than that unless you manually subscribed to it from the website or from within Tapatalk.


As mentioned several times in this thread... this issue is specific to tapatalk and the software on the back end for ONLY IP.Board.... it's a different interface for IP.Board then it is for vbulletin... I'm guessing your "other" forums are not IP.Board....


----------



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

xfloggingkylex said:


> Any news on the first unread bug? Drives me crazy having to look for the last post I read on a busy thread.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


I've been using the rootz app from the market instead of tapatalk for the time being. Still waiting for tapatalk to update but they rarely update their app so I'm not holding my breath. Overpriced app for how rarely it gets updated and the bugs it has.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

ImaComputa said:


> I've been using the rootz app from the market instead of tapatalk for the time being. Still waiting for tapatalk to update but they rarely update their app so I'm not holding my breath. Overpriced app for how rarely it gets updated and the bugs it has.


Yeah I'm just glad I got my moneys worth out of it because I'm not as big of a fan of tapatalk anymore.


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Yeah I'm just glad I got my moneys worth out of it because I'm not as big of a fan of tapatalk anymore.


I personaly like the layout of tapatalk better than forum runner. But the main reasons I like it better is:

You can share threads with social networks without using a browser
it shows items attached to the post
I love the popup when you long press a post or thread

The only thing I wished it had is push notifications instead of the regular refresh every hour or so style.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

scarmon25 said:


> I personaly like the layout of tapatalk better than forum runner. But the main reasons I like it better is:
> 
> You can share threads with social networks without using a browser
> it shows items attached to the post
> ...


Agreed. Hopefully Tapatalk will fix the issue but not counting on it really.


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Agreed. Hopefully Tapatalk will fix the issue but not counting on it really.


I will say though. I have found a good ammout of things I like about forum runner too since I've been using it. I will say it seems a little quicker to load when I'm on mobile data. On wifi they both are about the same but on mobile FR seems to be much quicker.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

scarmon25 said:


> I will say though. I have found a good ammout of things I like about forum runner too since I've been using it. I will say it seems a little quicker to load when I'm on mobile data. On wifi they both are about the same but on mobile FR seems to be much quicker.


Now if only it had a widget! Not that Tapatalk can be considered a widget really.


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Now if only it had a widget! Not that Tapatalk can be considered a widget really.


I tell ya what I really like about FR. Push notifications. I emailed the developers of FR a while back about adding the share option and a few other things. They said it was planned and they were working on it. Got a real quick response. May be worthwhile to email them with that request.


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

TT has push notifications as well....


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

R1Lover said:


> TT has push notifications as well....


Well how do you enable them cause all I see is minute style refresh. I can set it to check for notifications every 15 ,30,60min or so on but there is no option for push that I can find.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

scarmon25 said:


> Well how do you enable them cause all I see is minute style refresh. I can set it to check for notifications every 15 ,30,60min or so on but there is no option for push that I can find.


Open tapatalk. Don't go to a forum, just let it open. Now press the menu hard key on your phone. Click settings then notifications. You can activate notifications for pm's or subscribed threads

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> Open tapatalk. Don't go to a forum, just let it open. Now press the menu hard key on your phone. Click settings then notifications. You can activate notifications for pm's or subscribed threads
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Yeah I know where that is. But push notifications are different then typical notifications. Typical notifications refresh every so often depending on your settings. Every hour of two or however you have it set. Push notifications come through almost instantly without the need for the app tto constantly refresh and therefore save battery. In TT there is only the option to set it to refresh on predetermined intervals. I do see the typical cdma push settings. When you go into FR it says push notifications. You set up a push account. Just like on facebook and page once and several other apps I have that use push. Nothing like that in TT


----------



## rycheme (Jul 20, 2011)

Any updates?

Sent from mah 'Bolt on tapatalk


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

scarmon25 said:


> Any updates?
> 
> Sent from mah 'Bolt on tapatalk


It's working fine for me. What's broke on your end?


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

poontab said:


> On the site go to your profile settings > notification settings & check mobile app


On the tapatalk website or the forums website?


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

scarmon25 said:


> On the tapatalk website or the forums website?


On RootzWiki.com

If you want to test it out just let me know & I'll send you a pm or something.


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

poontab said:


> On RootzWiki.com
> 
> If you want to test it out just let me know & I'll send you a pm or something.


I'm not at my house right now. Plus I've been using forum runner. There's other issues with tapatalk and until they get it fixed its hard to use. I can test it with my wifes account. What I was looking for mainly is the push settings within the app. Like on forum runner. Ill play with it when I get home and see what I can find out. Thanks for the info.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

scarmon25 said:


> I'm not at my house right now. Plus I've been using forum runner. There's other issues with tapatalk and until they get it fixed its hard to use. I can test it with my wifes account. What I was looking for mainly is the push settings within the app. Like on forum runner. Ill play with it when I get home and see what I can find out. Thanks for the info.


OK. It should have push to app & email notifications for just about anything. What are the tapatalk issues? It's been fine on my end.


----------



## rycheme (Jul 20, 2011)

poontab said:


> On the site go to your profile settings > notification settings & check mobile app
> 
> It's working fine for me. What's broke on your end?


My favorite topics aren't showing up, I see someone else's. I've cleared cache and data and re-added my account, but no dice. Also, in the forums, topics are all marked as read and I can't jump to the first unread post.

Sent from mah 'Bolt on tapatalk


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

rycheme said:


> My favorite topics aren't showing up, I see someone else's. I've cleared cache and data and re-added my account, but no dice. Also, in the forums, topics are all marked as read and I can't jump to the first unread post.
> 
> Sent from mah 'Bolt on tapatalk


Have you tried totally removing RootzWiki & all RootzWiki sub favorites from tapatalk then manually adding them again?


----------



## jeffc (Aug 29, 2011)

rycheme said:


> My favorite topics aren't showing up, I see someone else's. I've cleared cache and data and re-added my account, but no dice. Also, in the forums, topics are all marked as read and I can't jump to the first unread post.
> 
> Sent from mah 'Bolt on tapatalk


Same problems everyone is having... So far no fix.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

poontab said:


> OK. It should have push to app & email notifications for just about anything. What are the tapatalk issues? It's been fine on my end.


First it doesn't show subscribed threads correctly but we knew about that. The indicators for sections with new post don't always show correctly. It doesn't want to take you to the first unread post in active threads. I think that's because the other issue. Its just not wanting to behave nicely. It only does it on rootzwiki and and other sites using IPS. So I've just been using forum runner for now. Till I see an update to the app.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

jeffc said:


> Same problems everyone is having... So far no fix.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


I see the jumping to random post problem but my favorites & stuff all show after I removed & re-added them.


----------



## rycheme (Jul 20, 2011)

jeffc said:


> Same problems everyone is having... So far no fix.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


Ok, thanks for the update









Sent from mah 'Bolt on tapatalk


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

Update, tapatalk has located the issue and fixed it on my test site.... once they update their files and release it.... I will apply it here.

On the notifications settings.... the mobile app setting is not for tapatalk or forum runner.... that setting is only designed for the official invision app.. which is in the app store.. the android version has not been released at this point.... so it should have no effect on choosing that setting at this time unless your using the IPS app.


----------



## jeffc (Aug 29, 2011)

R1Lover said:


> Update, tapatalk has located the issue and fixed it on my test site.... once they update their files and release it.... I will apply it here.
> 
> On the notifications settings.... the mobile app setting is not for tapatalk or forum runner.... that setting is only designed for the official invision app.. which is in the app store.. the android version has not been released at this point.... so it should have no effect on choosing that setting at this time unless your using the IPS app.


Nice! I am really looking forward to getting this sorted out!


----------



## ktklein72 (Jul 6, 2011)

Glad to hear Tt is fixing it and there is forward progress. Thanks for the update and for your persistence w them.

BTW, why is the time off by 5hrs? I'm EDT/EST so right now it's 1:12pm but the post shows 6:12pm. Strange.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

I went ahead and applied the fix to this site... if there are any issues please post them in this thread.

Thank you


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

ktklein72 said:


> Glad to hear Tt is fixing it and there is forward progress. Thanks for the update and for your persistence w them.
> 
> BTW, why is the time off by 5hrs? I'm EDT/EST so right now it's 1:12pm but the post shows 6:12pm. Strange.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


I'm not sure what time you are referring too? Can you take a screen shot or let me know specifically?

My guess here is you are seeing the time the thread was started rather then the time of the last post... on some pages in tt... if so post a bug with screen shots on their site.


----------



## PonsAsinorem (Oct 10, 2011)

Holy snapbuckets, I can view my favorites! Nice work.

How about seeing a sub forum within a sub forum within favorites? For instance, in my favorites, I have Incredible listed. I go within that, and the developer forum isn't there.


----------



## jeffc (Aug 29, 2011)

R1Lover said:


> I'm not sure what time you are referring too? Can you take a screen shot or let me know specifically? My guess here is you are seeing the time the thread was started rather then the time of the last post... on some pages in tt... if so post a bug with screen shots on their site.


Seems to be fixed...thanks!

Can anyone confirm that notifications are working through Tapatalk now?


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

PonsAsinorem said:


> Holy snapbuckets, I can view my favorites! Nice work.
> 
> How about seeing a sub forum within a sub forum within favorites? For instance, in my favorites, I have Incredible listed. I go within that, and the developer forum isn't there.


If you favorite the sub forum it will show up.... not much I can do on that one... if it's not a favorite, it won't show in favorites!


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

jeffc said:


> Seems to be fixed...thanks! Can anyone confirm that notifications are working through Tapatalk now?


They have always worked.... not sure what you mean?


----------



## PonsAsinorem (Oct 10, 2011)

R1Lover said:


> If you favorite the sub forum it will show up.... not much I can do on that one... if it's not a favorite, it won't show in favorites!


I understand the work around (in fact, that's what I did) but I figured it should show everything within the sub forum, including other sub forums. That's what xda does, at least. I have the Incredible favorited, and I can view the five sub forums within that sub forum. Perhaps it's an incompatibility with IPS.


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

Seems to be working fine for me too. Thanks to all that worked to get this fixed


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

PonsAsinorem said:


> I understand the work around (in fact, that's what I did) but I figured it should show everything within the sub forum, including other sub forums. That's what xda does, at least. I have the Incredible favorited, and I can view the five sub forums within that sub forum. Perhaps it's an incompatibility with IPS.


Well tapatalk control's how their app works... XDA used vbcrappulltin (vbulletin) and the tapatalk has different features and functions based on different software. You can post your feature request/issue on the tapatalk forums and I'm sure they will look into it... but there is nothing we can do to adjust that function of it I'm afraid.


----------



## strikeir13 (Jun 7, 2011)

Excellent, fixed here too. Thanks so much for working hard to get it fixed! Definitely appreciated.

Sent from my CM7 DROIDX.


----------



## rycheme (Jul 20, 2011)

Thank you, back to normal!

Sent from mah 'Bolt on tapatalk


----------



## Antob125 (Jun 17, 2011)

K I noticed my favorites are back but for some reason I'm not getting notifications for them? Also I doesn't hold the spot of the last thing I read it basically puts me to the OP when i click on the thread.


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

Antob125 said:


> K I noticed my favorites are back but for some reason I'm not getting notifications for them? Also I doesn't hold the spot of the last thing I read it basically puts me to the OP when i click on the thread.


You can adjust that in the settings on where it takes you when you click a thread... just change it to what you like...


----------



## jeffc (Aug 29, 2011)

Antob125 said:


> K I noticed my favorites are back but for some reason I'm not getting notifications for them? Also I doesn't hold the spot of the last thing I read it basically puts me to the OP when i click on the thread.


Notifications in Tapatalk are still not working. I am going to try forum runner - without notifications the app is half useless for me.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## matthileo (Jun 27, 2011)

I've got my favorites back but notifications and jump to last unread post aren't working for me.

[sent from my droid]


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

matthileo said:


> I've got my favorites back but notifications and jump to last unread post aren't working for me.
> 
> [sent from my droid]


Same here. I made sure that the settings were right. I'm just gonna use forum runner until they either update the tapatalk app or its fully fixed. No worries. I've actually come to like forum runner. If it had the ability to share post without opening the browser it would be great.


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

If you guys can post your issues with tapatalk here.... http://tapatalk.com/...isplay.php?f=56

They will fix them for you....

my notifications go to my email... so I never use tt for that...


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks R1lover

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

I read your post over there at there forums. Nice work. Thanks for sorting this out for us. My favorites are now correct and I am very happy.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

Still not jumping to first unread post Back to the rootzwiki app again. What a joke the tapatalk devs are. Looks like they were trying to ignore you hoping the problem would magically go away.


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

ImaComputa said:


> Still not jumping to first unread post Back to the rootzwiki app again. What a joke the tapatalk devs are. Looks like they were trying to ignore you hoping the problem would magically go away.


did you change your settings for where it takes you?

Most of the discussion/troubleshooting took place in a private section on their site, the public post was for you guys... to get an update lol


----------



## androidin (Oct 10, 2011)

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> My favorites are now correct and I am very happy.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


How did you get this working? Still the same problem persists.


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

What's funny, is I'm on another IPB forum and everything works on it, none of the issues present here happen with this other forum.

And for some reason the push notifications for the rootzwiki app stopped working. The only thing.I changed was disable the email notifications cause I hated getting 40 emails a day about updates lol. Not sure why that had anything tto do with push to the app...any ideas? 
Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

androidin said:


> How did you get this working? Still the same problem persists.


the favorites have been fixed..... if you see favorites in your tt app, then you will also see "subscribed" items here on the forum..... in your usercp. they will in fact be your favorites/subscribed items now though... as before they were not.


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

tbot said:


> What's funny, is I'm on another IPB forum and everything works on it, none of the issues present here happen with this other forum.
> 
> And for some reason the push notifications for the rootzwiki app stopped working. The only thing.I changed was disable the email notifications cause I hated getting 40 emails a day about updates lol. Not sure why that had anything tto do with push to the app...any ideas?
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


depending on what version they are running, results will vary, we are running the latest version....whereas others may not be, there were some big changes to the software in late july that broke TT....on the latest version.


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

I have posted up the last two issues that I have been able to duplicate here > http://tapatalk.com/...read.php?t=7852

You can follow that thread for information... when they are resolved I will update the site further, however being that they are very small items, I'm not sure when they will be resolved.


----------



## ktklein72 (Jul 6, 2011)

R1Lover said:


> I'm not sure what time you are referring too? Can you take a screen shot or let me know specifically?
> 
> My guess here is you are seeing the time the thread was started rather then the time of the last post... on some pages in tt... if so post a bug with screen shots on their site.


If you look back in the thread at my posting, it says I posted at 6:11pm but it was really 1:11pm. I am eastern time if that matters any. Is there a time setting I can configure on this site that maybe is the issue?

Also, Via Tapatalk, I am still not getting new post notifications for threads either I have marked as favorites or have participated in. And when I do open a thread, instead of going to the first unread post, it starts at post 1 of the thread.


----------



## ktklein72 (Jul 6, 2011)

Ok, I fixed the time issue - my offset was not set correctly in my profile. Now the website and tapatalk show the correct time. The other issues are still happening however.


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

R1Lover said:


> depending on what version they are running, results will vary, we are running the latest version....whereas others may not be, there were some big changes to the software in late july that broke TT....on the latest version.


I didn't even think about that before I opened my mouth...

On another note, dude u kick ass for holding TT to the fire and getting this stuff sorted out! I've only seen this kind of dedication to forum users on one other forum and I have to say it doesn't go unnoticed.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

ktklein72 said:


> If you look back in the thread at my posting, it says I posted at 6:11pm but it was really 1:11pm. I am eastern time if that matters any. Is there a time setting I can configure on this site that maybe is the issue?
> 
> Also, Via Tapatalk, I am still not getting new post notifications for threads either I have marked as favorites or have participated in. And when I do open a thread, instead of going to the first unread post, it starts at post 1 of the thread.


I has this issue when I first got tapatalk. It is a time setting that you have to fix. However its not in tapatalk. Its on the rootzwiki site. Sign into your account on rootzwiki.com. go to settings and change your time zone. Hit save settings. Now restart tapatalk and it should say the right time now.
Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

tbot said:


> I didn't even think about that before I opened my mouth...
> 
> On another note, dude u kick ass for holding TT to the fire and getting this stuff sorted out! I've only seen this kind of dedication to forum users on one other forum and I have to say it doesn't go unnoticed.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Thanks for the kind words... I like things perfect and until then I will keep pushing them.... lol I posted all the remaining issues on their site this morning and will follow up with them soon...


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

R1Lover said:


> Thanks for the kind words... I like things perfect and until then I will keep pushing them.... lol I posted all the remaining issues on their site this morning and will follow up with them soon...


Sweet! And i can completely understand. Hopefully the "not going to first unread" is the same bug that doesn't show the green post count for threads that have new posts when navigating anywhere but the participated section...if that makes sense.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

Weird...push notifications started working for the rootzwiki FR app...


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I just gave up on tapatalk and use the RootzWiki app now. Thanks for working on this issue though!


----------



## L0n3 (Oct 3, 2011)

Anyone else getting really bad quality pics and screensots in the threads? Whenever I open one the quality is super poor.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

I have just applied the latest patches for Tapatalk to fix the time issue and going to the newest post....

As far as the notifications go for tapatalk.... they only provide notifications for new pm's through tapatalk on ip.board for the time being.

Everything should be working as intended now for tapatalk.


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

Well...I'm still not getting to the first unread post...still goes to first page...except for Proteks thread for cm7 and it went to the last page, but showed the first pages posts lol.

I did clear cache and all that too.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

tbot said:


> Well...I'm still not getting to the first unread post...still goes to first page...except for Proteks thread for cm7 and it went to the last page, but showed the first pages posts lol.
> 
> I did clear cache and all that too.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Can you check your setting in tapatalk please and make sure that is your selected action... as mine is working just fine.


----------



## rajones19 (Jun 13, 2011)

Not working here - still goes to the beginning of the thread. Double-checked settings, even changed it, reloaded the forum, changed back. No luck so far.


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

rajones19 said:


> Not working here - still goes to the beginning of the thread. Double-checked settings, even changed it, reloaded the forum, changed back. No luck so far.


Please show the steps to duplicate this... as there are several ways to see new thread?

Favorites?
Latest?
Forums?

Which method are you using ? and also if viewing by latest, determine if it's unread, all, participated... same for favorites... if it's forums or topics view... as they all use different files... etc... so I need to know which one (view) is not working..

and which method you have set in tapatalk? 
Loading behavior..
show oldest post?
Jump to First unread?
Jump to newest post?

Thank you


----------



## rajones19 (Jun 13, 2011)

R1Lover said:


> Please show the steps to duplicate this... as there are several ways to see new thread? Favorites? Latest? Forums? Which method are you using ? and also if viewing by latest, determine if it's unread, all, participated... same for favorites... if it's forums or topics view... as they all use different files... etc... so I need to know which one (view) is not working.. and which method you have set in tapatalk? Loading behavior.. show oldest post? Jump to First unread? Jump to newest post? Thank you


I'm currently subscribed to/following 7 Forums, 5 threads. Tapatalk is set to "Loading Behavior: Jump to First Unread"

In TapaTalk:
RootzWiki
Favorites
Topics
Click on topic - any one of the 5 - automatically am taken to the first post in the topic.

I thought maybe I could 'reset' this by changing it to 'Jump to Newest Post'. Did that, it worked, but after switching back to 'Jump to First Unread', it always goes straight to the very first post. Have tried logging out, deleting RootzWiki, re-searching, re-logging - no change.

Same behavior if I go into one of the subscribed forums, and check any of those threads - always goes to the very first post. Doesn't seem like their fix actually fixed it.


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

rajones19 said:


> I'm currently subscribed to/following 7 Forums, 5 threads. Tapatalk is set to "Loading Behavior: Jump to First Unread"
> 
> In TapaTalk:
> RootzWiki
> ...


This might be the issue.... (might) once you have read a thread.. and there are no more "NEW POST" then it will take you to the first post in that thread..... if there are new post... and you have your settings to do so.. it should take you to the first unread post.

I will do more testing on this later tonight and have also alerted TT to the potential issue to see if they can duplicate it... so far neither of us can... but we will keep at it until it's resolved for all.


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

p.s. can you test on one that you know has new unread content?


----------



## rajones19 (Jun 13, 2011)

R1Lover said:


> p.s. can you test on one that you know has new unread content?


I know this isn't the answer you want to hear - but that's what I've been doing. Most of the threads I follow are fairly active. It always goes to the first post, then I tell it to go to the last post, and then back-up from there until I reach the point where I left off. Am I the only one still experiencing this?


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

Not sure.... but so far the only one that has mentioned it since I updated it this morning.... I'm not sure how many people have tested it since I updated to the newest patched version.. I'll do more test in the method you have done and see if I can dup it...


----------



## Antob125 (Jun 17, 2011)

R1Lover said:


> Not sure.... but so far the only one that has mentioned it since I updated it this morning.... I'm not sure how many people have tested it since I updated to the newest patched version.. I'll do more test in the method you have done and see if I can dup it...


Haven't had time to post but yes same old problems are still occurring.


----------



## rajones19 (Jun 13, 2011)

R1Lover said:


> Not sure.... but so far the only one that has mentioned it since I updated it this morning.... I'm not sure how many people have tested it since I updated to the newest patched version.. I'll do more test in the method you have done and see if I can dup it...


Thanks for all your effort on this - I know it must be frustrating as hell. If it turns out I'm the only one, I'll just shut up. Probably.


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

Sorry for the delayed response, but when viewing a thread that I know has new posts from either navigating to it thru the forums option, the latest option then participated, or the favorites all does the first page deal.

Also, when you navigate via the forums tab, then the sub forums, it never shows any of the threads as having new posts (green oval deal with posts/views number) as in that's always grey.

I have a feeling that might have to do with this...but could be wrong.


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

thanks for the info and feedback.... they are taking another look at it now...


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

If any of you have the time... can you sign up here http://www.exactservers.com and test tapatalk there... that is where we are working out the bugs... and have thought they were all gone... so if you can test there to see if you get the same results that would be great... if not.. no biggie...

thank you


----------



## rajones19 (Jun 13, 2011)

Signed up at ExactServers.com - just need to wait until something happens there so I can test. I'm following the "Tapatalk Test" and "New Posts Button" threads.


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

^^ this hehe

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

Lol you guys will need to post to test, i will as well lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

I did post haha, then again, it did dawn on me we have to post in a thread with more than one page...but I know nothing going on over there lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

Well i jist posted a few, and a new pages isnt needed, just new post as it should scroll to the new post.... Still borked and i can dup now.

Thx

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

Sweet, although was kinda fun bouncing back and forth between the two forums having one conversation haha.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

Lmao ya....

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

I just copied over some new changes... give it a spin... time issue should be fixed.... and hopefully the go to new post too...

let me know


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

Time is fixed

Go to first post works

Go to last post works

Go to first unread still does not...

everything else seems ok

can you guys confirm and test please.

thank you


----------



## jeffc (Aug 29, 2011)

R1Lover said:


> Time is fixed
> 
> Go to first post works
> 
> ...


All confirmed.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

Whats really strange is.... It looks to be android specific on tapatalk... My ipad here works perfect.... With every feature.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

R1Lover said:


> Whats really strange is.... It looks to be android specific on tapatalk... My ipad here works perfect.... With every feature.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Well tell the fudgeers to update the app lol...that is weird tho...so all along they've been thinking its the forum end and not the device end? Or did they at some point even think to look at the app?


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

Naaaa the fixes so far have been on the file side of things... but it's odd that the ipad works well... with all the combinations of platforms on one hand... and then forum software on the other... they have their hands full lol


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

Yeah true...ah well, we're making progress...hopeefully


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

tbot said:


> Yeah true...ah well, we're making progress...hopeefully


Yes, just one bug left. Then were good.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

They have confirmed/found the issue on going to the first unread post... and they are working on a fix now...


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

R1Lover said:


> They have confirmed/found the issue on going to the first unread post... and they are working on a fix now...


Saweet! Good to hear.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

I think I have found a new bug with tapatalk though I have only tested it with rootzwiki. When switching between pages on a thread sometimes it gets confused on what page its on. For example I will go to the last page of the thread and that will read fine, but then if I quickly switch back to the the first page of the thread or just back one page it will still think that its on the last page (ie 106/106)

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Also when will we get back the thanks button?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

Yeah I noticed this too, but didn't think much of it as it happens sometimes on other forums.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Its been a week. Update on progress?

Sent from my ICS-MIUIed Droid X


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

If there was an update, you would be the first to know.... I'm still waiting on the fix...


----------



## rajones19 (Jun 13, 2011)

New version of TapaTalk this morning, but the issues are going from bad to worse. Now the app takes you to the end of the thread - but it seems to actually duplicating the first page of the thread and naming it page 18 or whatever. You can go from first to last page and see the same info - all the more recent posts are on the pages between first and last. Posting this on the TapaTalk forum also.


----------



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

They just updated TT and it seems to be jumping to the first unread post again.

Edit: nvm you're right. God damn this app is becoming even more worthless.


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

Yep, seeing that as well...although if u refresh the last page it loads properly.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

ImaComputa said:


> They just updated TT and it seems to be jumping to the first unread post again.
> 
> Edit: nvm you're right. God damn this app is becoming even more worthless.


Yup I just bought the RW app in market. Much better!

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

Got tired of all the tt bugs. Rw app ftw

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/10924-tapatalk-12-1-11-update/


----------

